# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  ارسال ایمیل از طرف شما بدون اجازه !!!؟؟؟

## adnan

احتمالا برخورد کرده اید یا شنیده اید که ایمیلی از طرف دوستانتان ( بدون اینکه خودشان خبر داشتند !!! ) برای شما ارسال می گردد و فایلهای zip - exe - scr و .. برای شما ارسال می گردد و خیلی ها بدون توجه  بجهت اطمینانی که از دوستشان دارند میل را باز می کنند و سیستم خود را آلوده به تروجان می کنند .در صورتی که حتی  روح دوستتان هم خبر ندارد !!!

و این معمایی شده که ذهن مرا مشغول کرده :
1- ایمیل های چطور لو رفته و مورد سو استفاده قرار گرفته ؟
2- چگونه میشه از اینکار جلوگیری کرد ؟ آیا واقعا راهی است که نگذاریم میل ما مورد سواستفاده قرار نگیرد ؟
3- این رابطه ها به چه شکل بوجود می آید ؟ یعنی چطور تشخیص داده میشه که friend های من کیا هستند که از طرف من به آنها میل زده می شود ؟
4- چه کسی اینکارو انجام می دهد ؟

بحث مختلفی  فروم های دیگه قبلا شده ولی فکر کنم بطور کامل به این سوالات پاسخ داده نشده .
از کسانی که اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارند خوشحال می شم به این معمای من پاسخ بدهند ...

----------


## Developer Programmer

> - ایمیل های چطور لو رفته و مورد سو استفاده قرار گرفته


1) وقتی ایمیلتان رو در هر سایتی که ایمیل می خواد  وارد میکنین
2) جستجو در address book



> - چگونه میشه از اینکار جلوگیری کرد ؟ آیا واقعا راهی است که نگذاریم میل ما مورد سواستفاده قرار نگیرد ؟


ایمیل رو در هر سایت از خدا بی خبری وارد نکنید . کافیه ایمیل ها رو توسط outlook دانلود نکنید و یک ضد ویروس قوی و به روز مثل نورتن رو نصب کنین ضمنا جهت اظمینان از عدم درز اطلاعات شخصی و... به بیرون فایروال نصب کنین

----------


## hassan1365

سلام
جلوگیری شو نمیدونم.فقط میدونم که میتونم بدون اجازه شما میل بفرستم.
به نظر من بهتره قبل از باز کردن فایل ضمیمه با فرستندش هماهنگ کنیم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## بابک زواری

شما میتونید با کمک یکسری روشها یک email  رو با نام شخص مقابل براش بفرستید 
اگر asp بلدی میتونی با چند خط برنامه اش رو بنویسی اگر هم بلد نیستی با کمک برنامه هایی
خاصی میشه این کار نه چندان جالب رو انجام داد .

----------


## amirdevil

سلام. برای جلوگیری از این حالت باید ایمیل خودتو اینجوری در جاهای عمومی ذکر کنی! Xir@Eminem.Com===Xir "At" Eminem "Dot" Com
 :sunglass: 
برای فرستادن هم میتوانید از برنامه های Spammer استفاده کنید! که بهتون پیشنهاد نمیکنم! :sorry:  کاره غیره قانونیه! :mrgreen:  البته اگر قانونی در کار باشه! :موفق: 
بای

----------


## ali_hadian

> کاره غیره قانونیه! آقای سبز البته اگر قانونی در کار باشه!


جالب است

----------


## Rambod

کسی این ایمیلها رو نمیفرسته. بلکه ویروس خودش این کارو میکنه. فرض کنید کامپیوتر من ویروس داره. یکی از دوستانم یک ایمیل رو به من forward میکنه. (فرض کنید 20 تا ایمیل توی این forward ذکر شده) ویروسی که کامپیوتر من به اون آلوده است، این ایمیلها رو جمع میکنه و بصورت رندوم، ویروسها رو به همه ایمیل میکنه. 
معمولا هم در قسمت sender یوزرنیم طرف نوشته میشه و اسم و فامیل شخص نوشته نمیشه.
یعنی اگر رفیقتون براتون ایمیل میفرسته و در قسمت سندر اسم و فامیل شخص نوشته میشه، به احتمال زیاد این ایمیل رو ویروس نفرستاده. ولی اگر در قسمت سندر فقط یوزرنیم دوستتون بود، به احتمال فراوان بدونید که ارسال این ایمیل توسط یک ویروس اتفاق افتاده!  :evil2:

----------


## Farshad Paydar

سلام.



> سلام. برای جلوگیری از این حالت باید ایمیل خودتو اینجوری در جاهای عمومی ذکر کنی! Xir@Eminem.Com===Xir "At" Eminem "Dot" Com


میخواستم بدونم ایا این روش برای جلوگیری از جمع آوری ایمیل توسط web crawler ها می باشد . لطفا اگه اطلاعاتی دارید بگید .
ممنون میشم.

----------


## بابک زواری

اگر دوست داشتی با email خودت برات eamil بفرستم

----------


## RESEDENT_HACKER

میتونیم IP سرور فرستنده رو چک کنیم 
ناسلامتی معلومه که این EMAIL از کجافرستاده شده

----------


## whitehat

> میتونیم IP سرور فرستنده رو چک کنیم
> ناسلامتی معلومه که این EMAIL از کجافرستاده شده


همیشه این جور نیست !!! 
IP هدر e-mail را هم می توان عوض کرد :)
موفق باشید

----------


## Gladiator

> میتونیم IP سرور فرستنده رو چک کنیم
> ناسلامتی معلومه که این EMAIL از کجافرستاده شده
> 			
> 		
> 
> همیشه این جور نیست !!! 
> IP هدر e-mail را هم می توان عوض کرد :)
> موفق باشید


کافیه من یک اکانت SMTP در مثلا یاهو داشته باشم ٬ هر چند تا نامه که دلم بخواد با اسم شما برای هر جا که بخوام ارسال میکنم . برای شناسایی دوستانتون میتونید از امضاهای اینترنتی در انتهای نامه ها استفاده کنید .

موفق باشید .

----------


## wayiran

> کسی این ایمیلها رو نمیفرسته. بلکه ویروس خودش این کارو میکنه.

----------


## titbasoft

مدتی که یکسری E-Mail با از آدرس های متفاوت (حتی سایت های ایرانی) برای من به یکی از E-Mail های pop3 هر چند ساعت یکبار ارسال میشه که همشون یک فایل zip شده همراهشون دارن و این متن نوشته شده Please see the attached file for details. جالب اینجا است که مطمئن هستم spam نیستند و یک ویروس داره این کار رو میکنه چون به ایمیل دیگریم که با @info میشه هوار تا از این اسپم ها قبلا هم میومده ولی این یکی سابقه نداشته. :mad:  :mad:  :mad: . در ضمن من اون آدرس رو به هر سایتی نمی دم.
تو رو خدا کمک کنید که بیچاره شدم. :flower: 
(توی process هام dlhost به چشم می خوره)

----------


## sarami

عزیز نیازی به نرم افزار نیست بقول دوستمون آقای زواره ای میخوای با email خودت برا خورت ایمیل بفرستم
جالبه بدونی با telnet به راحتی میتونی برا هرکسی میخوای با id دلبخواه email فرستاد

----------


## sarami

عزیز نیازی به نرم افزار نیست بقول دوستمون آقای زواره ای میخوای با email خودت برا خورت ایمیل بفرستم
جالبه بدونی با telnet به راحتی میتونی برا هرکسی میخوای با id دلبخواه و حتی غیر واقعی  email فرستاد.

----------


## meh_secure

یک نرم افزار به نام Phasma 5 موجود هست. (البته باید دنبالش بگردید) کار این نرم افزار فرستادن Fake Mail هتسش. یعنی حتی شما می تونید آدرس فرستنده رو اینطور کنی.
administrator@yahoo.com 
بله چیز جالب و عجیبیه اما استفاده از اون پیگرد داره. می دونید که چی می گم؟؟

----------


## sarami

اینم روش فرستادن email بدون اینکه نیاز به نرم افزاری باشه فقط با telnet
متعصفانه نمی دونم این رو از کدوم سایت گرفتم فکر می کنم www.tur2.com

?- SMTP : 
روی پورت ?? اجرا می‌شد. از این پروتکل برای ارسال E-mail استفاده می‌شود. این پروتکل امروزه دیگه برای خوندن E-mail استفاده نمی‌شه. این پروتکل بحث امروز ماست.

?- POP3 : 
این پروتکل را روی پورت ??? بحث می‌کنیم و از آن برای خواندن E-mail های رسیده استفاده می‌کنیم.

?- IMAP : 
این پروتکل به عنوان جایگزینی برای پروتکل POP3 به‌کار میره. از نظر ساختاری کمی با پروتکل POP3 متفاوت است ولی کارش همان است و برای خواندن E-mail های رسیده به کار می‌رود.

+ Web-based Email: یک روش دیگه برای دسترسی به E-mail وجود دارد و آن استفاده از امکانات وب برای خواندن و فرستادن E-mail است. وقتی شما از خود سایت yahoo یا hotmail برای کار با E-mail استفاده می‌کنید، در واقع همین روش را به کار می‌برید. نکته قابل توجه آن است که این روش کند‌تر از استفاده مستقیم از پروتکل‌هاست.


- پورت ?? چیست؟

پورت ?? برای ارسال E-mail به‌کار می‌رود. این پورت از پروتکل SMTP برای این کار استفاده می‌کند. نکته مهم آن است که این پروتکل توانایی خواندن E-mail را ندارد و فقط می‌تواند E-mail بفرستد.
حالا سوالی که پیش می‌آید که چه برنامه‌هایی روی سرور پورت ?? را باز می‌کند؟
همان‌طور که گفتم، SMTP فقط یک پروتکل است (نه یک برنامه) و از نظر لغوی مخفف عبارت Simple Mail Transfer Protocol است. برنامه‌ای که پورت ?? را باز می‌کند تا بتوان از طریق آن E-mail ارسال کنیم، SMTP Server می‌گویند. SMTP Server یک عبارت کلی است، برای این نوع برنامه‌ها. حالا خود SMTP Server انواع مختلف دارد که مشهورترین‌هایشان، SMail، SendMail، ESMTP MAIL Service و ... هستند. نکته مهم این است که تفاوت زیادی نیست که سرور مورد نظر ما از کدامیک از این نرم‌افزارها استفاده می‌کند، زیرا اصول کار با آنها یکی است.
برای صحبت کردن با پورت ?? اول باید یک Server پیدا کنیم که پورت ?? در آن باز باشد (اگرچه در اکثر سرورها پورت ?? باز است). بعد باید طبق معمول از telnet یا nc برای ارتباط استفاده کنیم.
پورت ?? از دیدگاه یک هکر چه کاربردی دارد؟
یک هکر از پورت ?? برای ارسال Fake Mail (میل ناشناس، میل تقلبی) استفاده می‌کند. دلیل آن است که درصد بسیار بالایی از SMTP Server ها اهمیتی نمی‌دهند که شما کی هستید و به کی می‌خواهید میل بزنید، بلکه فقط کار خود را می‌کنند.


- چگونه یک SMTP سرور پیدا کنیم

پیدا کردن SMTP سرور کار سختی نیست. اگرچه از اکثر SMTP Server ها می‌توان به هر کسی E-mail زد ولی من همیشه توصیه می‌کنم از SMTP Server ی استفاده کنید که مربوط به به Mail Box قربانی است. برای مثال فرض کنید که می‌خواهید به کسی fake mail بزنید و اون شخص mail box اش در یاهو است. در این حالت من ترجیح می‌دم که از SMTP Server های سرور یاهو استفاده کنم ( اگرچه از هر سرور دیگری برای این کار می‌تونم استفاده کنم ). 
اگرچه ما عبارت fake mail (ناشناس) برای این نوع E-mail ها استفاده می‌کنیم ولی باید توجه کنید که در مواردی خاص می‌شود شما را ردیابی کرد. به عنوان مثال ip شما از مواردی است که همراه با E-mail ارسال می‌شود. پس در انتخاب SMTP Server باید دقت کرد (بعضی SMTP Server ها هستند که حتی ip شما را ارسال نمی‌کنند و این یعنی نهایت ناشناسی). 
نکته بعدی این است که بعضی SMTP Server ها یه کم باهوش عمل می‌کنند به طوری که در نهایت E-mail ارسالی حداقل برای اشخاص حرفه‌ای ماهیتش (fake بودن) قابل تشخیص خواهد بود (یعنی می‌فهمند که این یک fake mail است نه یه E-mail واقعی). پس این هم در انتخاب SMTP Server مهم است که باید از SMTP Server هایی استفاده کنیم که در نهایت حماقت باشند!
بازم یه نکته دیگه، SMTP Server در نهایت روی یک سرور قرار دارد پس در نهایت آدرس آن چیزی مثل mail.far30.com، mx01.hotmail.com و ... خواهد بود.
حالا که معیارهای مهم برای انتخاب SMTP Server را شناختیم، حالا وقتش است که عملا یه SMTP Server پیدا کنیم:
?- یکی از ساده‌ترین راه‌ها استفاده از سایت‌هایی مثل google است که با جستجوی عبارت SMTP Server هزاران سرور پیدا کنیم.
?- استفاده از SMTP Server سایت دانشگاه‌ها. تجربه برام ثابت کرده که این روش یکی از بهترین‌هاست. 
?- استفاده از یک سری SMTP Server های مشهور. این روش هم بد نیست.

حالا روش را عملا نشونتون می‌دم:
اول باید یک سرور را مشخص کنید که از طریق آن می‌خواهید fake mail را بفرستید. همان‌طور که قبلا گفتم اگر مثلا می‌خواهید برای یه نفر که mail box او در یاهو است، fake mail بزنید، سرور را همان سرور در نظر بگیرید یعنی از خود yahoo.com برای ارسال استفاده کنید.
بعد باید ببینید که در این سرور کدام subdomain باید استفاده کنید (یعنی اینکه SMTP Server سرور آدرسش، mail.yahoo.com است یا mx.yahoo.com است یا چیز دیگر). برای این کار دو روش را می‌گم:
?- از nslookup استفاده کنیم:
با nslookup قبلا آشنا شده‌اید. اول باید با whois یک name server پیدا می‌کردیم و بعد از طریق آن سایت را nslookup می‌کردیم (اگر فراموش کرده‌اید، درس ? و ? را دوباره بخوانید. مثلا می‌خواهم SMTP Server مربوط به far30.com را پیدا کنم. اول یک whois می‌کنم و می‌بینم که name server سایت، s1.sazin.com و s2.sazin.com است. حالا nslookup می‌کنم و آن سطر هایی را می‌خوانم که با نام MX مشخص شده است و ? تا آدرس می‌بینم که عبارتند از far30.com و mail.far30.com پس SMTP Server های سایت far30.com همین دو آدرس است. در نتیجه اگر بخواهم از سایت far30.com برای ارسال fake mail استفاده کنم، از این آدرس‌ها باید بهره‌ گیرم.
?- استفاده از بعضی سایت‌های خاص:
یکی از این سایت‌ها http://www.mob.net/~ted/tools/mx.php3 است. در این سایت، نام سایت را می‌نویسید و دکمه lookup را کلیک می‌کنید. مثلا من نوشتم yahoo.com و به نتایج زیر رسیدم: 
Domain Server: ns.mob.net
yahoo.com mail is handled by 5 mx4.mail.yahoo.com.
yahoo.com mail is handled by 1 mx1.mail.yahoo.com.
yahoo.com mail is handled by 1 mx2.mail.yahoo.com.

Domain Server: ns.cw.net
yahoo.com mail is handled by 5 mx4.mail.yahoo.com.
yahoo.com mail is handled by 1 mx1.mail.yahoo.com.
yahoo.com mail is handled by 1 mx2.mail.yahoo.com.

...

مشخص است که SMTP Server های سایت yahoo.com عبارتند از: mx1.mail.yahoo.com , mx2.mail.yahoo.com , mx4.mail.yahoo.com
اگرچه این روش راحت‌تر به نظر می‌رسد ولی شما را یه انسان مصرفی بار می‌آورد نه خلاق !

----------


## sarami

متاسفانه چون اجازه زیاد بود تو دو بخش فرستادمش 
بخش دوم:
- با پورت ?? صحبت کنیم

حالا که SMTP Server دارم می‌تونم fake mail بزنم.
به عنوان مثال می‌خواهم به آدرس target@yahoo.com یک fake mail بزنم که شخص فکر کند که Email از آدرس me@hotmal.com آمده است. (دقت کنید که این آدرس هر چیزی می‌تواند باشد. مثلا می‌توانید از طرف Bill Gates به یه نفر E-mail بزنید). و می‌خواهم Subject آن باشد: arze salam و متن پیغام این باشد: bah bah sam aleikum
برای این کار :
?- چون mail box قربانی در سایت یاهو است، پس من هم بهتر است از SMTP Server خود یاهو استفاده کنم (بهتر است ولی اجباری در آن نیست). SMTP Server های یاهو را در قسمت قبلی به دست آوردم. مثلا از mx1.mail.yahoo.com استفاده می‌کنم.
?- باید از telnet یا nc برای برقراری ارتباط استفاده کنم. الان می‌خوام از telnet استفاده کنم. پس باید دستور زیر را به‌کار برم (دقت کنید که از اسم SMTP Serevr استفاده کردم). 
telnet mx1.mail.yahoo.com 25
بعد از تایپ دستور، صفحه پاک می‌شود و جواب می‌گیرم:
220 YSmtp mta499.mail.yahoo.com ESMTP service ready
?- حالا دستور زیر را می‌نویسم. دقت کنید که چون از telnet استفاده می‌کنید، چیزهایی را که تایپ می‌کنید، نمی‌بینید و اینکه نمی‌تونید از دکمه BackSpace استفاده کنید (پس در تایپ‌کردن دقت کنید!): 
HELO yahoo.com
این دستور یعنی من از کجا هستم (یعنی شما که می‌خواهید میل بزنید، کی هستید). اینجا من گفتم که من از سایت yahoo.com هستم!! معمولا مهم نیست که جلوی عبارت HELO نام چه سایتی را بنویسید چون اکثرا چک نمی‌شود. و جواب می‌شنوم: 
250 mta499.mail.yahoo.com
?- حالا باید مشخص کنم که E-mail فرستنده (یعنی من) چیست. چون می‌خواهم E-mail از طرف me@hotmail.com به نظر بیاید، می‌نویسم: 
MAIL FROM: <me@hotmail.com>
و جواب می‌گیرم: 
250 sender <reza@bedehi.com> ok
?- حالا باید بگم که این E-mail به چه آدرس ارسال شود که در این مثال، target@yahoo.com است. باید بنویسم: 
RCPT TO: <target@yahoo.com>
و جواب می‌شنوم: 
250 recipient <target@yahoo.com> ok
?- حالا باید بنویسم، 
DATA
و Enter بزنم و جواب می‌شنوم: 
354 go ahead
اینجا وقت تایپ کردن یک سری چیز‌های اساسی است. اول می‌نویسم، 
From: abbas akbari <me@hotmail.net>
این همان اسمی است که به عنوان Sender یا همان From دیده خواهد شد. من‌ خواستم که به اسم abbas akbari دیده شود. حالا می‌نویسم: 
Subject: arze salam
این هم در آن E-mail به عنوان subject خواهد بود. حالا موارد زیر را می‌نویسم (که اختیاری است): 
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain;
و بعد دوتا !! Enter زده و متن نامه را می‌نویسم: 
bah bah
sam aleikum
.
دقت کنید که یک کاراکتر . (نقطه) در سطر آخر نوشتم و بعد Enter زدم. با این روش به پورت ?? حالی می‌کنم که متن نامه تمام شده‌است و نامه ارسال شود. متعاقبا پیغامی می‌گیرم که بیانگر ارسال E-mail است. 
250 ok dirdel
?- می‌نویسم: 
QUIT
تا ارتباط قطع شود و از telnet خارج بشم. 

اول توصیه می‌کنم که یک fake mail واسه خودتون بفرستید تا ماهیت fake mail را درک کنید.
مسئله بعدی آن است که در قسمتی target@yahoo.com نوشته شده است، شما باید این سطر را تغییر داده و E-mail قربانی خودتان در یاهو را بنویسید!


- همان کار با nc

برای انجام این کار با nc اول همان دستورات بالا را در فایلی مثلا به اسم fake.txt می‌نویسیم :

HELO yahoo.com
MAIL FROM: <me@hotmail.com>
RCPT TO: <target@yahoo.com>
DATA
From: abbas akbari <me@hotmail.net>
Subject: arze salam
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/plain;

bah bah
sam aleikum
.
QUIT
حالا فایل را ذخیره کرده و از دستور زیر استفاده می‌کنم: 
nc -v mx1.mail.yahoo.com 25 < fake.txt
همین!


- Fake mail در صندوق پستی به چه شکلی ظاهر می‌شود؟

این قسمت رو در مورد mail box های yahoo و hotmail توضیح می‌دم.

اینکه این نوع E-mail ها به چه شکلی ظاهر می‌شود، بستگی به این دارد که تنظیمات mail box قربانی در چه حالتی تنظیم شده باشد. در حالت معمول فقط تعدادی از header ها نمایش داده می‌شود. در این حالت معمولا fake mail مثل یک E-mail معمولی دیده می‌شود. 
From: "abbas akbari" <me@hotmail.net>
Subject: arze salam 

bah bah
sam aleikum
در mail box ها می‌توان تنظیمات را طوری انجام داد که تمام header ها نمایش داده شوند.
برای اینکار در yahoo از منویی که بالای صفحه است، منوی Mail را باز کرده و گزینه Options را کلیک می‌کنیم. در صفحه‌ای که می‌آید، روی گزینه General Preferences کلیک کنید. در صفحه‌ای که می‌آید، از قسمت Message در قسمت Headers گزینه ... Show all را انتخاب می‌کنیم و دکمه Save را از پایین صفحه کلیک می‌کنیم. حالا همان میل را دوباره باز می‌کنم و مشاهده می‌کنم که به شکل زیر ظاهر می‌شود: 
From abbas akbari Mon Jan 6 05:56:37 2003 
X-Apparently-To: ali1000vali2000@yahoo.com via 216.136.129.53; 06 
Jan 2003 05:56:37 -0800 (PST) 
Return-Path:  
Received: from 217.218.84.27 (HELO yahoo.com) (217.218.84.27) by 
mta576.mail.yahoo.com with SMTP; 06 Jan 2003 05:56:37 -0800 (PST) 
From: "abbas akbari" <me@hotmail.net>  
Subject: arze salam 
MIME-Version: 1.0 
Content-Type: text/plain; 
Content-Length: 19 

bah bah
sam aleikum

در این حالت می‌توانید ip ارسال کننده را هم ببینید. (سعی کنید که همیشه تنظیمات yahoo mailbox تان به این شکل باشد

----------


## meh_secure

اوووه این همه را بخونیم که میمیریم.
با اجازتون Copy می گیرم بعدا می خونم.

----------


## sarami

یه خبر جالب ظاهرا yahoo داره یه کارایی برا این مشکل میکنه به اینجا یه نگاهی بندازین 
http://www.sitnaa.com/report.asp?code=71

----------


## abaskh

سلام 
اقای sarami
من کارهایی را که گفته بودید انجام دادم یک بار از طریق ایمیل مربوط به فضای شخصی خودم که عمل نکرد و بار دیگر ایمیل یکی از دوستان را در نظر گرفتم که از سایت یاهو بود و برای خودم ایمیل کردم ، کارم بون اشکال بود اما ایمیلی برای من ارسال نشد دلیل آن چیست ؟
متشکرم

----------


## "مریم نقیبی"

ارسال کننده های میل های تبلیغاتی برای جلوگیری از رفتن این میلها به bulk ایمیل مقصد اونا رو بصورت random تغییر میدن !!!

----------


## goudarzivahid

این یه برنامه عالی برای ارسال میل جعلی به تعداد دلخواه در ضمن استفاده از اون پیگرد هم نداره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## "مریم نقیبی"

چطور yahoo میفهمه که یک میل رو باید به bulk بفرسته؟ البته غیر از حالتی که مثلا sender اون چندین با ایمیل بفرسته !

----------


## goudarzivahid

> چطور yahoo میفهمه که یک میل رو باید به bulk بفرسته؟ 
> البته غیر از حالتی که مثلا sender اون چندین با ایمیل بفرسته !


من بعد از انجام تستهای زیاد (واقعا زیاد) متوجه شدم که مسئله bluk بیشتر از همه به سرور ارسال کننده ایمیل بستگی داره تا به سرور گیرنده.برای نمونه من با همون برنامه ای که گذشتم با استفاده از سرور mail.nigc.ir (که البته مثل بقیه سرورها برای استفاده از اون باید یک حساب توش داشته باشی ) حدود 4 هزار میل که هر کدوم حدود 3 مگا بایت حجم داشت به یک صندوق یاهو فرستادم و جالب اینکه در اون صندوف تموم میل های ارسالی در inbox بود و 100% فضای یک گیگایی یاهو پر شده بود......ولی
با ارسال حتی یک میل از سرور yahoo به خود اون همون 1 mail به bluk میره.
پس می توان نتیجه گرفت که ارسال تعداد زیاد نامه پشت سر هم نمی تواند دلیلی بر bluk شدن نامه ها باشه و سندی که اکثرا اون را دیدن و این نکته را بهتر ثابت میکنه ارسال میل های پیاپی سایتهای کسب درآمد به inbox می باشد وگهگاه بعضی از اونها به bluk راهنمایی میشه که اونم به دلیل کثرت میل ها نیست....

----------


## mkbo_webmaster

من با استفاده از IIS میل میفرستم. میتونم کد IP فرستنده رو با Jmail تغییر بدم و همینطور میل sender رو. 
خوب از روی کدومش سرور تشخیص داده میشه ؟؟!!!
من که از localhost با میل سرور خودم میفرستم چی ؟؟



/

----------


## goudarzivahid

> من با استفاده از IIS میل میفرستم. میتونم کد IP فرستنده رو با Jmail تغییر بدم و همینطور میل sender رو. 
> خوب از روی کدومش سرور تشخیص داده میشه ؟؟!!!
> من که از localhost با میل سرور خودم میفرستم چی ؟؟


  روش جالبیه ولی صد در صد پیگرد داره چون دارید  یک mailserver را بدنام می کنید

----------


## kaveh2006

سلام 
خوبی

عزیزم اگر منظور شما اگه فرستادن ایمیل بدون اجازه این باشه که مثلا شما هر کسی بتونه با استفاده از ایمیل شما یا یک ایمیل متعلق به کس دیگری بدون داشتن پسورد اون بتونه ایمیل بفرسته 

بله میشه و خیلی هم راحت هست

هیچ برنامه ایی هم لازم نداره البته برنامه هایی هم وجود داره برای اینکار ولی خیلی راحت میتونی خودت با تایپ چند خط اینکارو انجام بدی 

یه سایتی هست که اینکار ها رو آموزش میده یعنی هک بدون استفاده از هیچ برنامه ایی 
برای اطلاع بیشتر میتونی به اونجا هم سری بزنی آدرس دقیق رو میدم :
http://footofan.net/footofan%202.htm

اگه خواستی ایمیلتو بده من برات از ایمیل خودت یه میل بزنم واسه خودت برای امتحان !!

 :چشمک:

----------


## mostafavi

> این یه برنامه عالی برای ارسال میل جعلی به تعداد دلخواه در ضمن استفاده از اون پیگرد هم نداره


*با سلام
این فایل هم ویروسی است و هم نوشته‌هایش ناخواناست.
واقعا جای تأسف داره که یک نفر توی این محیط دوستانه یک فایل ویروسی برای دیگران لینک کنه
امیدوارم عمدی نبوده باشد.*

----------


## mkbo_webmaster

> من بعد از انجام تستهای زیاد (واقعا زیاد) متوجه شدم که مسئله bluk بیشتر از همه به سرور ارسال کننده ایمیل بستگی داره تا به سرور گیرنده.برای نمونه من با همون برنامه ای که گذشتم با استفاده از سرور mail.nigc.ir (که البته مثل بقیه سرورها برای استفاده از اون باید یک حساب توش داشته باشی ) حدود 4 هزار میل که هر کدوم حدود 3 مگا بایت حجم داشت به یک صندوق یاهو فرستادم و جالب اینکه در اون صندوف تموم میل های ارسالی در inbox بود و 100% فضای یک گیگایی یاهو پر شده بود......ولی
> با ارسال حتی یک میل از سرور yahoo به خود اون همون 1 mail به bluk میره.


به گفته یکی از دوستانم که سرور اختصاصی داره این روش شما تا موقعی درست کار میکنه که تعداد میلهای ارسالی شما از یک تعداد خاص در یک روز بیشتر نباشه مثلا 20000 عدد ، بعد از اون ، اون میل سروری که شما گفتید برای مثلا سرور یاهو بد نام میشه و دیگه از این به بعد هر میلی از این سرور مثلا توسط سرور یاهو دریافت بشه بصورت خودکار به BULK میره. ولی در حالتیکه من انجام میدم HEADER میلهام بصورت LOCALHOST به مثلا یاهو ارسال میشه ، که در این حالت سرور یاهو دیگه امان نمیده و همون اول بسم الله اونو میفرسته توی BULK.
تنها راه به نظر این دوستم ، اینه که یک سرور اختصاصی اجاره کنیم و اونم تازه میلهامون رو هر 30 ثانیه یکبار و با فاصله بفرستیم تا دیتا سنتر اون سرور ، سرور مورد نظر رو نبنده و اینکه در میل سرورها هم ، این آی پی بدنام نشه و به BULK نره !!!




/

----------

